# To sell or not...



## Clouder (28/4/16)

Howdy good folk!

I was siting wondering...... Do I really NEED a backup mod?

I have a Subox that I bought as a kit in October 2015 and used it for a week when I upgraded to the VTC.

Since then the Subox was stored away in it's box and I'm only using the tank on the VTC.

I don't know if I should sell the Subox or hold on to it as a backup.... Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

But some gCeramic Coils for it and use it. And keep it as back up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/16)

Clouder said:


> Howdy good folk!
> 
> I was siting wondering...... Do I really NEED a backup mod?
> 
> ...


You always need a back up dude! Trust me 

I wouldn't sell if I was you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

Why you would put it away in the first place baffles me completely! Don't sell if it is your only other mod, unless you plan on getting another. Stinkies will start to look real good if something happened to the Evic and you had no other option!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

@Rob Fisher I really want to try one of those Gold Claptons!! I would love to have a Trinity ballcap as well!


----------



## zadiac (28/4/16)

Don't learn the hard way that you always need a backup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/4/16)

I love changing mods. Normally 3 or 4 in a week, and it's great having a few tanks for different flavours. I would feel very nervous if I had only one mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

Clouder said:


> @Rob Fisher I really want to try one of those Gold Claptons!! I would love to have a Trinity ballcap as well!



Well worth the test @Clouder! Unfortunately the Trinity Caps are sold out... maybe ask @Sir Vape if they are going to bring in some more for us. Now that they have stock of very good Atom gCeramics it may be worth their while!


----------



## isiemoe (28/4/16)

Does the gclapton and gceremic work without the trinity cap ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

isiemoe said:


> Does the gclapton and gceremic work without the trinity cap ?



Yes it certainly does! Works perfectly in a standard Subtank mini.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## isiemoe (28/4/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher I need to try some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (28/4/16)

I have a backup for my backup's backup. One of my converts recently started smoking again when his only mod failed after 7 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

I must think about getting a back up device!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Hey @Clouder

Bring that subox back into service!!! 
And use it as a backup without a question - its a great tank that. And so easy to use.

I think one of the finer sides of vaping is to spend time with each device and get it "tuned to perfection". So many devices are special in their own way and are perfect for certain situations and certain juices. I think the subtank mini is a great allrounder and a reliable device. Get it up and running and make it work for you - not just as a backup.


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

@Silver I am using the tank itself and have been using it non stop since I got the VTC. I think you're right, I will start using the mod again from tomorrow

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/4/16)

I piffed my subox and a Sammy 25R to a mate n need about 3 weeks ago, thinking of getting myself another one sometime. Awesome little kits, keep it bud, backup of a backup is always a good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cait (28/4/16)

I also have at least two back ups. I also drop the stuff so before you know it I would be buying a new one anyway. They say 3 is a good number. You might break it then the one you want is not charged, SO there comes the on its box in a cupboard fully charge to you through the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

